# Shave my handlebar for Haiti?



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

As I have very limited funds myself to donate to the Haitian crisis, I thought maybe I would donate my whiskers!!
The group Mercy Corps,

http://www.mercycorps.org/

have always been right there to help with natural and man-made disasters. So I have decided to donate everything I get deposited in my Paypal acct to Mercy Corps and then next Friday,29 January,shave off my handlebar moustache! It has been a major part of me for many years even propelling me to many winning places at moustache competitions (yes, they do have them! )

So if you would like to help Mercy Corps and the Haitian crisis, send a donation to my Paypal address:

[email protected]

Then next Friday, I will deposit them with Mercy Corps,post a receipt showing it was done and shave the moustache off!! Photos will be taken of course!!

Interested???

Thanks for reading this. And I hope I have not stepped over any lines regarding such a post. If so,please let me know.

Jim (handlebar)


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Does the Haitian disaster prove god doesn't exist?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Edward Elgar said:


> Does the Haitian disaster prove god doesn't exist?


Don't be silly - didn't you know that it all happened because they made a pact with the devil?


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Polednice said:


> Don't be silly - didn't you know that it all happened because they made a pact with the devil?


Sounds like the book of Job chapter 2

Oh, no, sorry, that was _god_ who made a pact with the devil - silly me indeed!


----------



## Praine (Dec 20, 2008)

I do not agree with you bestowing such gratuitous alms upon these woebegone nuisances. All your philanthropy does is offset the equilibrium attained by Nature. Rather, further enervate the downtrodden, and you will receive far more pleasure than some arbitrary feeling of "satisfaction".


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have no idea how they got into that up there  But I'll be sad to see the handlebar go...


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

I was doing this as a serious gesture. not to be mocked. If this is going to become a religious throw-down then I will forget posting here anymore. Forgive my frustration but it seems that many people are tired of hearing about Haiti already and want it to go away. It won't and so people had better get used to it.
They lost everything. I have a lot to give and will do so whether others want to laugh or be negative.

Thanks Lukecash12 for the comment . Much appreciated.

Jim


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Well it's your choice Jim, it's your moustache. Personally I don't understand when people do things like that to raise money for charity. If people want to give money then they should just give money in my opinion. People shouldn't have to do something (normally entirely unrelated) to get them to give money. But that's just my opinion, I guess many disagree.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

That was my point in doing this as I don't have the money to donate. Just like people who donate their hair to cancer patients to make wigs: They don't have the money so this is their way.

What about the movie stars and music artists over the last few days? Should they not have telethons?That is their way to contribute to the cause.And as most people are generous and willing to help, this is a good way to channel the efforts.

Doing something special brings attention to the cause and brings more focus to the charity as well as showing others that there is more to this than simply giving money.

But you are correct. Many simply view it differently. I just was a bit surprised that the thread would take on a religious or anti religion/God turn. That is NOT classy at all.

Funny thing is that of all the forums I have posted this on (4 other forums), this is the only site to be so negative to be honest. I guess I thought the posts would be a bit more positive.Fortunately not all of the fine members here are represented in said thoughts.

Jim


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

A good deed is a good deed is a good deed. 

No matter in which way or to what extent you contribute to help the needy, it still puts you light years ahead of those not contributing.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Sorry about my initial comment - I was just responding to Elgar who was clearly a bad influence on me after those other threads!

There's no question about the fact that what you're doing is good, and we shouldn't really descend into a debate over the 'best' kind of charity. Charity is charity and you're magnanimous for taking responsibility for it. I hope it goes well


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

No it isn't about what is the 'best' kind of charity. People will do things in their own way, I just haven't really understood some of charity stunts people do at times. I suppose it might help draw media attention to something which isn't in the public eye much, perhaps that's why it is done. Haiti has been in the media though so I would guess most people know about it. Just giving my thoughts, not saying anyone is wrong doing something.


----------



## jckson (Feb 2, 2010)

It's well and good thought to think about fund to haiti because it will not relate how much you are going to donate but it for only helping issues.If you are not feeling any kind of bed feelings for the people who are in haiti then its good for them.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

And since shaving the moustache off I must admit it is a bit liberating LOL

I will re-grow it starting n May,after a few half marathons and some 10K runs.

Jim


----------

